# Is this normal???



## kristi0119 (May 6, 2014)

I have a maiden mare - almost 3 years old. I'm pretty sure she's in foal but I'm not positive. She shared a pasture with a yearling stallion for almost a year before he was gelded. I didn't think he had the skill or the reach to get is accomplished but maybe I under estimated him




She has some given me some clues - low belly, I thought I saw movement, edema in front of her udder that is sensitive to the touch, etc. The last two days she has been downright mean and hateful. She's always been a little bit of a brat but this is over the top. Could this be another sign pointing me towards a upcoming foal??? This "is she or isn't she" is driving me literally crazy!

Thanks for any input!

Kristi


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 6, 2014)

I would be almost 100% positive she's pregnant. I would get a vet to see her then you can prepare. Post some pics here too of her from all angles (front back sides on top and udders and vagina)


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2014)

It is most probable that she will be in foal. What a shame they were not kept apart as she is very young both physically and mentally to give birth and look after a baby (bit like a 12 year old girl). However that said, we must look to the future of this little one and her new baby. As you obviously haven't a possible birth date, I would make sure that she is up to date on her worming plus any vaccinations that are needed for your area. It would be a good idea to get her vet checked - the vet may be able to give you an approx due date and will advise on any vaccines needed.

Edema in front of her udder area is often seen before a mare starts to develop a proper udder, so keep an eye on the udder area for any changes as this will help you with a due date. And yes, pictures would help to give us (and you) an idea of how things are progressing, so please get your camera out as soon as possible.


----------



##  (May 6, 2014)

Please take one picture -- a full side view -- down at her level (squat down), and another standing behind her looking towards her head down at her level, so we can see how her "sides" are looking. That should give us a clue!


----------



## kristi0119 (May 6, 2014)

Here's a side view. It's the only good pic I have at this moment. I will work on getting some better shots.


----------



##  (May 6, 2014)

It certainly looks like she's pregnant by that picture, and baby looks forward of center. Hoping you can get a picture from the back looking down her sides, as it appears baby is moving into position -- at least forward. Wondering how baby is laying in there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2014)

My stallion is half the size of my mare- Anythings possible !!!!

And by the look of that stomach I would say she is VERY much Pregnant. If you can get some more pics Like the ones Diane from "Castle Rock" suggested, it will give the experts on here more of an idea.

Best of Luck and Welcome


----------



## kristi0119 (May 8, 2014)

I have three pics I'm trying to post but I keep getting an error. I have them in photobucket. Help please!


----------



## kristi0119 (May 8, 2014)

Trying this again...


----------



## crisco41 (May 8, 2014)

dont see a lot on the sides..and that other photo most surely shows the g etting ready to plunge (at least in my not so experienced opinion) listen to these ladies. Last year they convinced me after viewing photos of my mare..to grab a sleeping bag and camp out in the barn.I did as they said and got there just as my mare went down to foal. Now that was cutting it close. They are going to tell you to look at her vulva and to watch her bag. She may not bag up..but at least with my girls they have always gotten a redder looking vulva right before foaling. You have to spread it a bit openand check the color. Also a picture of that and of her hoo hoo relaxed is alwasy good. I am thinking not too long...


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 9, 2014)

I would say she is most definitely in foal. Do you know anything about foaling? What to look for, what to look at?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 9, 2014)

Also, what is she eating at the mo? She may need a little mare anf foal mix to build her up and get her ready for the amount of energy it takes to get a foal to thrive.


----------



## kristi0119 (May 9, 2014)

I feed Purina Strategy and she's gets a really good 2nd cut blend of orchard & timothy hay (no fescue). She's current on worming and farrier visits and she had her fall vaccines boosters (east, west, rabies & tetanus). I'm going to call the vet out for a health check and see if they want to give her spring boosters. I've read and researched about foaling but I've never done it before. That's why I'm here - to get guidance from the nursery moms. When she gets close enough, she can be stalled by herself and I'm going to look into getting a camera very soon. I have no idea when she may be due - again... one of the reasons I'm posting here for advice.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2014)

And we are here to do all we can to get her baby safely on the ground for you! I would arrange for a vet check asap as he/she may be able to give you an idea of a due date and therefore if it is ok to give her booser vacs.

Re your pictures - the tiny one posted earlier makes her look very close, but I'm hoping that it is the camera angle and that we have a bit more time to help you! The other pics dont tell us much I'm afraid as they are really not taken at the right angle. For example the last on, you are still standing up. You need to be down on your knees directly behind her, maybe a little further back so the camera give us a straight on look at her hocks and lower tummy as well as the rest of her legs and her hindquarters. Then do the same for a full on side picture so we can see the amount of 'drop' to her tummy from the side. Taking pictures of her back from above does not really help us to see anything very much. So could you be kind to us Aunties and have another go with the camera please.


----------



## kristi0119 (May 9, 2014)

I will definitely get better pics this weekend. Sometimes I think maybe she's not even in foal - just fat.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 9, 2014)

In cases like this it is always better to assume they are and treat them as in foal. Good luck


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2014)

There are some brilliant pinned threads at the top of this forum . What to have in your foaling kit, problems faced during foaling, signs to look for etc. I highly recommend that you read these during the spare time you have . Try and gather as much knowledge as you can . Ask as many questions as you like , there are many experienced people on here that will help you to get foal safely on the ground .

Best of luck and welcome


----------



##  (May 9, 2014)

Yes, we are here to answer ANY questions you may have....and we mean ANY! There is no question that is too foolish to ask, as we want to help you be the best prepared you can be for the little one's arrival.

And we all agree -- better to treat them as pregnant to be sure they are getting all the right things during this time!

So, ask away, and we are here for you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

How is your little mare going ?


----------



## kristi0119 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm still very unsure...after she shed out she looked a lot slimmer. Now she's looking fat again but I did move her onto a better grass pasture so she could just be fat. I ordered a wee foal test so now I just have to be patient and try and catch her mid stream - which has proven impossible so far LOL!


----------



##  (Jun 23, 2014)

Can you try to take a few pictures and show us how she looks now. Hopefully, they'll give us something to compare against your earlier photos.


----------

